# how to compete against twelve year olds who have the double cork



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

...with video editing... :laugh:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Compete...??? Are you sure...???

I'm not so sure you would win with the editing either, and that music, god how annoying... 

Looks like you had lots of fun though, and that is all that really maters at the end of the day...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> *.... and that music, god how annoying*
> 
> Looks like you had lots of fun though, and that is all that really maters at the end of the day...


Agree! Music sucks! :laugh:


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah, compete! :yahoo:

with a funny with editing.. I think you missed it :dunno:

don't you like electronic music?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like a bunch of fun, at a level i can relate to (i find watching people that are just a bit better than me a lot more inspiring than watching pros do massive jumps and backflips onto rails). 

Keen to know what jacket that is (black arm/green arm with yellow torso). Picked up G U N from the label on the arm at the end, but not getting much info on the interwebs.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

it's a rip curl (victor de le rue) gum jacket of season 2012 

in my region, north west of italy, this is the average level...

I ride since 2007 and now I'm 31 years old, so I don't wanna to broke my neck tryng corks or something similar, all I want to do is to have fun and improve on the ground, some little jumps and drops in the powder.. for me is enought :laugh:

PS
I hate rail and boxes :dunno:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish i could ride with a group like yours! Looks like a lot of fun  probably a level above what i can do now, but motivation keeps you improving.

I am 35, and after breaking my collarbone and wrist in my last fall i decided to stop trying for the bigger jumps. But i still want to be able to complete a wildcat (backflip) on smaller jumps/natural features. Maybe also a corked 360. No doubles though lol

And rails/boxes can be fun! I used to be the same, I couldnt understand the thrill :dunno:
But after trying them a few more times, stomping a few 'trickier' rails (i.e. not just roll on but jump on etc), the rush is pretty awesome.

Thanks for the info on the Jacket!


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

this is a video from season 12-13... and that was the first (and last) time I've ridden on boxes 
yes, it was fun, but i prefer the natural slopes or snow structures


----------

